# 4 cheap miners



## Ken (31 July 2007)

JBM
MRE
MCR
FXR

Do you agree at current prices these are bargains?

To me these stocks are trading on low PE ratios, and offer good dividends.

With the expection of FXR which doesn't pay one.

They all appear to be well cashed up...

Is the mining boom over?  Are these stock just taking a breather, they have returned so much in recent years?

I like JBM followed by MCR.


----------



## CanOz (31 July 2007)

After a continued retracement today they might get even cheaper....watch for a rally today, but don't get suckered.

Cheers,


----------



## Fab (31 July 2007)

Ken said:


> JBM
> MRE
> MCR
> FXR
> ...



I agree with JBM and MRE, I have not been following the other 2. I would add PDN after the big drop of recent months. Also PDN looks like a possible takeover target with talk of interest from Cameco. I am wondering what would that mean for company like DYL where PDN holds over 10%


----------



## hugh44 (1 August 2007)

What are your thoughts on pmm?  They have taken a decline of late ...


----------



## vvguru (1 August 2007)

with market crashing down regardless fundamentals, who cares.
why chase the stocks atm? protect your profit first.


----------



## Nicks (7 August 2007)

I like Avoca (AVO). Given the fundamentals for Gold in this volatile market, many saying it will hit US $1000 soon, the fact that they are now producing and that their mine resources seem to keep increasing I believe this stock will outperform.
Interestingly it has been sneaking up in the last couple of weeks while the rest of the market is getting hammered with volatility.


----------



## springhill (7 August 2007)

Ken said:


> JBM
> MRE
> MCR
> FXR
> ...





Dont discount the value of FXR especially with Non-executive Director, Terry Streeter, moving money out of WSA and into FXR. I have been eyeing his moves for a long time and he has not done this for no reason. Expect share $ movement north


----------



## krisbarry (7 August 2007)

This is just going to turn into another one of those ramping threads where everybody plugs thier stocks...boring, been done time and time again, and these threads just end up being deleted.

Don't bother wasting your time, just post under the appropriate threads for each stock


----------



## surfingman (7 August 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:


> This is just going to turn into another one of those ramping threads where everybody plugs thier stocks...boring, been done time and time again, and these threads just end up being deleted.
> 
> Don't bother wasting your time, just post under the appropriate threads for each stock




Those comments remind me of this thread i once read along time ago.... umm Westralian Gas and Power if I remember correctly, do you remember it Kris?


----------



## springhill (7 August 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:


> This is just going to turn into another one of those ramping threads where everybody plugs thier stocks...boring, been done time and time again, and these threads just end up being deleted.
> 
> Don't bother wasting your time, just post under the appropriate threads for each stock




I will add i dont hold FXR, but do hold WSA so no advancement in 'plugging' it for me.As Ken mentioned FXR in this thread its entirely appropriate to add what i know


----------



## Ken (7 August 2007)

I dont own any of the stocks.

But they are the stocks I have looked at the charts gone WOW....  great returns...

Why can't the trend keep going after this correction. All are producers.

Just thought i'd put some producing stocks up there.

Not for 1 month spike trades.. but for 2-3 year holds that may be multi baggers??

I stil dont hold any.


----------



## Nicks (8 August 2007)

I hold AVO, its been an awesome stock with imo very high prospects still, so why not share these thoughts with you guys.


----------

